
Ask HN: Survey: Scripting languages for realtime applications - schoetbi
I am looking for scripting languages that are suited for realtime # programming. The main criteria is that there is no stop-the-world garbage collector as in Python or Lua.<p>The main approach these languages use is a reference counting garbage collector<p>Some candidates I have found are:<p><pre><code>  - Squirrel (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.squirrel-lang.org&#x2F;)
  - Angelscript (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.angelcode.com&#x2F;angelscript&#x2F;)
  - EEL (http:&#x2F;&#x2F;eelang.org&#x2F;)
  - GameMonkey Script (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;publicrepo&#x2F;gmscript) incremental GC
  - Exprk (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;ArashPartow&#x2F;exprtk) More a expression evaluator than a language
</code></pre>
Some candidates that are not quite suited for me yet:<p><pre><code>  - Luna (Beta) (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;tj&#x2F;luna)
  - pforth (infix vs postfix) (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;philburk&#x2F;pforth)
</code></pre>
My question is if I have all relevant projects on the list here or if I am missing an important possibly more widely used language?<p># Meaning of realtime:
When talking about realtime some people understand differnet things. One group thinks it is about web applications that get updated data from the server without reloading a page. I on the other sind mean realtime as in realtime operating systems (RTOS).
======
smitchell2
Three that I've dabbled with are:

    
    
        - Euphoria   (http://openeuphoria.org/)
        - Wren       (http://wren.io/)
        - ChaiScript (http://chaiscript.com/)
    

Of those three, Euphoria is possibly the most widely used. It has also been
around the longest - since 1993.

~~~
schoetbi
Thanks.

ChaiScript has a stackbased memory model so this would fit.

Wren has a garbage collector, so this would be probalby no option for me.

Euphoria is not on github so I have to search first how the gc works. Thanks
again

